# Jack of all trades



## Andy (Dec 9, 2009)

Imagine my surprise when my friend from Toronto told me she went to some pub called "Three Speed" and watched a few musicians, one of them being David Baxter.:teehee:  Rock on.

---------- Post added December 9th, 2009 at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was December 8th, 2009 at 08:34 PM ----------

lol I just had Dr. Baxter's head put on a rocker dudes body that was dancing around playing guitar and it was really funny! lol I lost it some how :rant: so I will have to try it again tomorrow...:teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

A picture of the artist as a young man, age 16, before all the fame, grueling tours, and groupies.


----------



## Andy (Dec 9, 2009)

lol Is that you? Do you still have that guitar?

:teehee:*notices the black and white*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

No, I have no idea what happened to that guitar. I've had many since but I gave away my accoustic to one of my sons and someone stole my 12-string so I'm all electric now.  :band:

It was black-and-white because it was in one of the papers, either the Montreal Star or the Montreal Gazette, I forget which.


----------



## Andy (Dec 9, 2009)

I want to buy an acoustic and try to teach myself but I don't have a very good attention span. 
I learned my first song on an electric but couldn't play it now if I tried. One of my boyfriends played electric among other things. 

What kind of music do you play? Are you in a band? Do you actually plug in and crank it up? lol That's funny if you saw the dancing guitar guy with your head.

I can play some other instruments, or use to anyway. lol I could probably pick them up easily again but again that attention thing.

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------




David Baxter said:


> It was black-and-white because it was in one of the papers, either the Montreal Star or the Montreal Gazette, I forget which.



Ohhhh okkk. Right.  So it wasn't because the camera was just invented? lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

No... that's cropped from a larger photo... my family was in the paper on a number of occasions for various reasons, but mostly because there were 12 kids.

This is just the first 7... another shot for a paper in British Columbia:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

The photographer obviously had a sense of humor. Note the British influence in fashion. This was just before we hooked up with Bonnie and Clyde for that infamous string of bank robberies.


----------



## Andy (Dec 9, 2009)

lol Wow! That's a lot of kids. Did all of your family come over to Canada when they did? I mean, do you have most siblings in Canada as well?   Your parents give octomom a run for her money!! 

My dad had 9 siblings (including him)

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

Those coats would be in style today!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

There were 5 more after that picture. Plus at one time 7 dogs, one of whom had 7 puppies, and various other critters.

Our house was insane.

And, unlike octomom, my mother had them one at a time. Not even a twin in there.


----------



## Andy (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness. Not a dull moment I bet! 
I thought those two girls were twins, only because of their height. Your all so close in age to. Your mom must have been a busy lady! One is hard enough!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

Speaking of coats, have you noticed that suddenly gay guys are wearing black leather Matrix coats like Neo? What's that all about. They are all gonna get a lot of salt on the bottoms of those coats this winter.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, I'm the oldest boy. The next two sisters were 11 months later, and then another 13 mionths later.


----------



## Andy (Dec 9, 2009)

lol I haven't noticed. I don't get out much and usually TO fashion doesn't hit here for months after it is popular there. 
The salt will be a sort of tye-died look. Oh so sheik! :goodjob:

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------

Are you sure that's you? You switched up your profile (right cheek to straight on)

Wow. I cannot imagine having that many people around all the time!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL. Yes, I'm sure it's me.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

OK. One more. Me in Grade 1. Front row, second from the right.


----------



## Andy (Dec 9, 2009)

Is that you in the funky white pants or the kid behind him? If you are the one in the white pants are you the class clown? lol Not because of your pants lol I meant because the teacher is looking at you with a smirk on her face.

I guess the bowel cut (spelling error but it stays (Bowl)) was in for girls back then.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In reply to your reply accidently put on another thread
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
That would be hard moving that often. At least you had a big family to come home to. Still hard to adjust I imagine.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

Yep, that's me. Surfer dude. And I was always the class clown... that's what I did to fit in when we moved about every 6 months.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

I went to 13 different schools by grade 6, and 3 in one year. In B.C., England, and Montreal.


----------



## Andy (Dec 9, 2009)

Omg! That is a lot. Not enough time to actually get to know anyone either I guess. Is that due to your parents work?  Obviously you don't have to answer that. 
I can't imagine. I went to the same town, elementary,middle, high school so I can't even fathom that. Fathom? Is that a word? lol See small town high school!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, my father was moving up rapidly in his career, which I think may have been in the top 10 of America's Most Wanted. :lol:

What I learned was how to make friends quickly, fit in quickly using humor, natural good looks and charm, and music... and never let anyone too close so it didn't hurt as much when we moved again.

It has its pluses and its minuses.


----------



## Andy (Dec 9, 2009)

lol That's why you have the whole right cheek incognito thing going on. (AMW)

Humour works for everything. :goodjob: Definitely pluses and minuses. It's good you learned how to make friends quick. I would have been curled up in the corner hoping someone would talk to me. lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

Cowboy Dave... maybe age 4?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

Helping my mom with my baby sister...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

And my mom...


----------



## Andy (Dec 9, 2009)

lol Cute. You look like your playing your air guitar! 
Random-When I was little my dad had this guy that worked for him named Dave. One time he took me to McDonalds and I got a pop. He showed me this "trick". In the pop they had this ice that was joined together and you could put it on the rim of your cup and swirl it around. He called it "A Cowboy Dave". :blush:

Cute picture.  Your mom is/was beautiful.  It's so funny how styles, clothing and hair go full circle. I remember doing that bubble thing with my bangs in a clip. lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

That's not air guitar, though. That's air rifle. :lol:


----------



## Andy (Dec 9, 2009)

lol You neglected to mention that you lived in the states. 

*KIDDING SOUTHERN PEEPS


----------



## Murray (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi,
It made me smile to see all of your pictures and read about your large family. My dad was one of 13 children and I can't even begin to imagine how my grandma did it and she never tried to move with all of those kids. That must have been very difficult. 

I don't know how your family was, but with my dad and his siblings there were almost 3 different families. There were the older kids (my dad's group), then the middle kids and then the babies. By the time the middle kids were born, there were older siblings to help. Then by the time the older ones were out of the house, the middle ones were assisting with the youngest ones. It was still crazy, though especially since after the 13th kid was born my grandpa took off. There was always lots of chaos. At least at family gatherings, there was usually at least 1 person that would be fun to talk to.

So, being one of the older kids, you were probably lucky enough to avoid too many hand-me-downs. 

The funny thing is that none of dad's siblings had more than 2 children, in fact, most only had 1 child. 

Anyway, sorry for just interjecting, I just got somewhat nostalgic seeing the pictures and hearing that you came from such a large family.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

Murray said:


> I don't know how your family was, but with my dad and his siblings there were almost 3 different families. There were the older kids (my dad's group), then the middle kids and then the babies.



That's exactly how it was in my family: Three groups of four, separated by a couple of years or so.


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow lots of noise i bet  My mom had 8 kids all about 11mths apart. my twin and I were stuck right in the middle of 6 boys ahahah   I remember having to look after younger kids it was just done as mom couldn't do it all alone.  The noise though  I don't know how you handle it we live with 2 aunts and uncle at first 13 people then we moved to 3 bedroom home  It was always a zoo.  Your pictures are very neat i like older pictures done in black and white they have so much character.  You looked like you had fun as a child.


----------

